# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Τσιντσιλά-Chinchilla

## Chicho

Γεια σας!  Χαρίζω ένα μαύρο θηλυκό chinchilla.Ειναι περιπου 1.5 χρονων.Εχει χάσει  το ένα του μάτι, όμως τώρα έχει αναρρώσει πλήρως.  Θα θέλαμε πολύ να την κρατήσουμε όμως μέτα από 3,5 μήνες ειρήνικης  συμβίωσεις με τον αρσενικό μου, που τον έχω 7 χρόνια, άρχισε να του  επιτίθεται και δεν μπορούν πλέον να ζήσουν μαζί. Δυστυχώς δεν έχουμε  χώρο για παραπάνω από ένα κλουβί στο σπίτι μου.  (Σε περίπτωση που έγινε επιθετική προς τον αρσενικό λόγω εγκυμοσύνης θα  την δώσουμε άφου γεννήσει είτε μόνη της είτε με το μωρό της αν κάποιος  το επιθυμεί)  Μαζί με το chinchilla χαρίζω και κλουβάκι.  Για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες επικοινωνηστε μαζι μου.                       
Φωτογραφίες:





Θεσσαλονίκη

an.artemis@yahoo.com

----------


## Kostakos

γλυκούλα είναι!! Δεν είχα ποτέ μου τρωκτικό και δε νομίζω πως θα ήταν μια καλή αρχή το τσιντσιλά!! ούτως η άλλως η μητέρα μου τα σιχαίνετα ι(και δε ξέρω γτ  :Happy:  )
Αλλιώς  πιστεύω θα μπορούσα να την υιοθετήσω ( αδύνατον όμως) Ελπίζω να βρεθεί κάποιος ... έεε παιδιά??

----------


## cute

ειναι πολύ γλυκουλαα!!!μακάρι να βρει ένα σπιτάκι που θα την αγαπήσει όπως εσυ...

----------


## tzeni

ειναι ενα κουκλι.... ειναι εγκυος?

----------


## Chicho

Παιδια βρηκα οικογενεια για την κουκλα!ξερετε αν μπορω να διαγραψω την αγγελια μου?

----------


## stephan

Θα την κλειδώσουν οι διαχειριστές μόλις το ζητήσεις.

----------

